# Voiko käyttää "on + -ttu"-rakennetta määräyksenä?



## Gavril

Päivää,

Tässä (yksinkertaistetty) poiminto ohjelmistohankintaan liittyvästä tarjouspyynnöstä:



> Osiossa A on kuvattu kaikki toimittajan ohjelmistot ja ohjelmistopalvelut, millä toimittaja toteutaa Järjestelmän konfigurointiin tarvittavat ohjelmistot ja palvelut.



Onko lause mahdollista tulkita määräykseksi tai ohjeeksi (”Osiossa A on *kuvattava *...”), vai olisiko tämä kieliopin vastaista?

Kysyn, koska asiayhteyden persusteella kyseinen ”Osio” ei ole vielä täytetty yllä mainituilla tiedoilla, tai ainakin tekstin kirjoittamishetkellä ei ollut.

(Tiedän, että preesensmuotoista verbiä voi joskus käyttää määräyksen tarkoituksessa, mutta en tiedä, päteekö tämä myös rakenteeseen "on + -ttu" tai vastaavanlaisiin.)

Kiitos


----------



## Marko55

En keksi mitään lausetta, jossa _on tehty_ -rakenne (passiivin perfekti) tarkoittaisi määräystä tai ohjetta. Nämä rakenteet ("on tehty" ja "on tehtävä") poikkeavat toisistaan siten, että vain ensimmäiseen voi liittää *täytyä*-verbin:
täytyy olla kuvattu (OIKEIN)
täytyy olla kuvattava (VÄÄRIN)

Jälkimmäinen rakenne on mahdollinen vain, kun kyseessä on adjektiivi:
ladattava patteri: Patterin _täytyy olla ladattava_.

Esimerkki _täytyy olla tehty_ -rakenteesta:
Elokuvan _*täytyy olla kuvattu*_ HD-videokameralla, jotta siitä voi tehdä teräväpiirtokuvaisen Blu-rayn.
Vanhojen elokuvien Blu-Ray versiot


----------



## Spongiformi

Nimet eivät muutu kielestä toiseen, joten ne eivät vaikuta käännökseen, ellei ohjelmistoille/palveluilla ole paikallisia nimiä, kuten vaikkapa "Google Kääntäjä", mutta silloinkin paikallinen nimi on vain tiedettävä, sitä ei voi suoraan kääntää, koska ohjelmiston kehittäjä oli saattanut kääntää sen eri tavalla. Kyllä tuo lause kuulostaa vahvasti siltä, että jossakin vaiheessa joku täyttää osion ohjelmistojen/ohjelmistopalveluiden nimillä.



Gavril said:


> tai ainakin tekstin kirjoittamishetkellä ei ollut.


tai aina*kaan* tekstin kirjoittamishetkellä ei ollut.


----------

